
Political Data Leak in Malta - Findus23
https://edri.org/massive-political-data-leak-in-malta/
======
smartbit
Support Noyb [https://noyb.eu/en/support-us](https://noyb.eu/en/support-us).
They ask for an address to send you some gimmicks but if you enter their
office address [https://noyb.eu/en/contact](https://noyb.eu/en/contact) they
will still be able to deduct your periodically donation directly from your EU-
bank account.

